# Leshies



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

According to folklore, Leshies are twig-like creatures that look after the forest. My husband brought home a trailer full of interesting branches and roots from work a while back, the twisting shape of the branches inspired my to make some Leshies of my own. I'm thinking about adding some more twists and branches around their torsos to fill them out a bit, what do you guys think?

The small gentleman in green is my Liam, not a Leshie, but still rather creepy and twig-like. Liam has named the Leshies Willow, Stick, and Twiglet (the baby)










Willow:










Stick:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Liam is such a cutie

A little more bulk in the torso wouldn't hurt - maybe something ribcage-like, but if you did nothing, they would still look great. The faces and hair are wonderful.

Do leshies wear any clothing? Another approach to bulking if you want to go that way would be to twist some leafy vines around the bodies. A little greenery like that would also contribute to the illusion of life.


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

They're fantastic! RB had some great suggestions if you want to play with them some more, but really they're great the way they are too.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very creative. Maybe some more to the torso. I dont think cloths are the way to go, maybe moss. I can't see wood sprits wearing clothing


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

These things are very cool, I love the faces!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work and Liam is a cutie!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are great looking and very original. Now I want one of those. Every day I log on here and see more stuff I want to build or buy from all you on here.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words! Great suggestions, I'm loving the ribcage idea, I'll definitely give that a try! I'll keep you posted. Thanks, again!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like em!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

These are awesome and very creative!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh Great now I have to make some too.. really great job, they are awesome.


----------



## lisa48317 (Aug 18, 2010)

Liam is a cutie! You can always use your props to scare the girls away from him!

I have to agree with the ribs and / or vines idea. Something to make them just a little bit more substantial. Looks like you have a lot of brush in your yard - I bet they look really cool just out in the yard just a little bit from under the bushes, so they look like they just stepped out.....


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

I love it. Love your kid in there too. My daughter does the same thing whenever hubby makes his own character props. Great job girl!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i really like the one on the left. the others look like they could really use some fleshing out...or is it leafing out? i also like the idea of useing moss for 'clothing'

i admire your drive to get those props done. i wish i had the same kind of determination.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

These little creatures are really neat! And somehow very unsettling...in a good way!


----------

